# Garden solar lights



## GeoM (Mar 12, 2021)

I have 20 garden solar path lights on my property. They work and look great.
Question : They are black. On one of them the black coating started to flake off so I removed as much of it as I could and repainted it.
If I spray a clear coat over the paint, will it make the finish last longer or is it just a waste of time.
Same with the solar panel. If I spray clear coat on it, will it affect it's normal recharging ability, and will it keep the panel from getting dull and cloudy preserving its charging ability ?
Thanks.


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

DO NOT PAINT THE SOLAR CELLS!


----------



## GeoM (Mar 12, 2021)

SW Dweller said:


> DO NOT PAINT THE SOLAR CELLS!


Clear coat. Will clear coat affect the panel ?


----------



## SW Dweller (Jan 6, 2021)

I guess I was not clear, ANYTHING you put on over the solar cells will reduce their production.
Do not paint the solar cells.


----------



## GeoM (Mar 12, 2021)

SW Dweller said:


> I guess I was not clear, ANYTHING you put on over the solar cells will reduce their production.
> Do not paint the solar cells.


Ok thanks.


----------

